# that can't be good



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

lookit what I saw doing a flyby over my town...










sorry about the quality, took the image with my cell.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The last time a 'hog flew over my house the aircraft went missing for 4 months in the Rockies...they were scared he went nuts and was gonna strafe something, remember that one?...thank for the pic, I love the sound of military jets...

Steve


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I got thinking there's a Taliban mechanized infantry group in the area, HEADS UP! 

I thought BNAS was closed or clos_ing_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Had a flight of F-16s go over LOW last summer. Twice.
Gives you pause.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL shots of the 'hogs. I've never seen one in flight.

We got wings of F-15's buzzing over the campus here every day about 9:30. Gets me smiling every time I see them. My college is right near Lambert airport in St. Louis, home to the 131st ANG squadron.

When I lived in Colorado Springs, just south of the Air Force Academy, I got to see all sort of stuff fly over during football games. B1's, C-130's, LOTS of F-16's (watched the Thunderbirds practicing), a beautiful old B-17. We also used to watch F-16's on training flights over the south range of Ft. Carson, mostly doing evasion runs, dropping chaff and flare and whatnot.

Then there was that ominous Apache hovering over a ravine JUST OFF THE HIGHWAY, watching traffic go by. woo.... spooky, that one.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Brings to mind the very first time I unexpectedly saw an actual P-51 Mustang literally zoom by overhead while I was mountain hiking as a teenager. I recognized it immediately. It was overhead and gone in less than a minute.
That was about 35 years ago, and I remember every second of that sighting to this very minute. 
And yes, I DID just stand there like a stunned, slack-jawed yokel before shouting, "YEAHHH!!!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Roguepink said:


> BEAUTIFUL shots of the 'hogs. I've never seen one in flight.


Saw one do an aerobatic routine at an airshow in Vermont once. Too cool!
Here's my friend Neil comparing the size of his head to the gun:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

...that's a big gun!


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yah, but John's friends head is pretty huge too


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I live near Centennial Airport here in Denver, It's mostly a bizjet field but it's close to Buckley ANG base so it gets some military traffic. What I wasn't expecting though, was a P-51 on final,...followd by a B-25..I was on my way to work, so I couldn't go see what was on....

Steve


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I live close to Luke AFB in Arizona. In the summer I get to sit on the back porch and watch the F-16's fly by. Very cool.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Here's My story on the Hogs...1991, Day 2,Ground war, Desert Storm. Watched from a Ridgeline 2 A-10s perform Close air on a pair of Iraqi Republican Guards T-72s.......What utter magic. Lead pilot pulled up sharply,banked over inverted came down with cannon lined up perfectly. Depleted uranium is a wonderfull substance.Nothin left but smokin metal!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

steve123 said:


> I live near Centennial Airport here in Denver, It's mostly a bizjet field but it's close to Buckley ANG base so it gets some military traffic. What I wasn't expecting though, was a P-51 on final,...followd by a B-25..I was on my way to work, so I couldn't go see what was on....
> 
> Steve


Same here. I was on my way to work on a highway near Teterboro Airport in NJ. I glanced up at a plane, expecting to see a bizjet, and it was a B-17 on final. I almost casued an accident. :lol:



The-Nightsky said:


> Here's My story on the Hogs...1991, Day 2,Ground war, Desert Storm. Watched from a Ridgeline 2 A-10s perform Close air on a pair of Iraqi Republican Guards T-72s.......What utter magic. Lead pilot pulled up sharply,banked over inverted came down with cannon lined up perfectly. Depleted uranium is a wonderfull substance.Nothin left but smokin metal!


Okay, you win this thread!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Up here in Toronto, we see an AVRO Lancaster from time to time.. usually on Remembrance Day (November 11th)

It is based in nearby Hamilton, Ontario at the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum. I believe it is one of only two airworthy Lancs.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww Mike!! That would have to be an awesome sight and sound!! 4 Merlins in full song.....
The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight have the other airworthy one. They fly theirs with Spitfires and Hurricanes.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Where I live there are some pretty steep valleys, and at times of 'international tension' (or even outright war!), we get a lot of aircraft flying low overhead, incidentally causing the emergence of pressure groups who want an end to the 'low flying'. 
Back in the 1990's, the planes were mostly Tornadoes and Phantoms, from numerous NATO forces. But in recent years they seem to be mostly British, and usually helicopters nowadays, mostly Chinooks and sometimes the Apache, which I once read Britain had no intention of adopting as it was too overly-complicated and too expensive; it just shows how minds can change!
I'm always glad to see the Chinook still in service; I've flown hundreds of miles in Chinooks and even parachuted off the tailgate of one in Germany once, when I was in the Territorial Army, our equivalent of the National Guard. There is a single bubble window on each side, and I would casually line up to board, and then rush to make sure I got a seat by a bubble window; the views out of the bubble in flight are inspiring. It feels as if you can almost see under the helicopter as well as 180 degrees outwards.


----------

